# 2008 Wa State Amateur Brewers Competition



## kook (28/2/08)

This might seem like very early notice, but the more notice the better for those who wish to brew some big beers!

The 2008 WA State Amateur Brewers competition will be run on the 13th of September. An entry deadline and fees will be announced closer to the time.

Last year's inaugural event was a huge success, with 89 entries in 13 categories. Congratulations to all medal winners, and a big thanks to our sponsors, Cryer Malt, TWOC Brewing Supplies, Brewmart, La Vigna Liquors and Artisan Brewing for making the event possible.

We are planning to make the 2008 WA State Amateur Brewers Competition even more successful than last year. We welcome entries from all WA brewers, regardless of experience or method of production. The competition is a great way to gain valuable independent feedback from respected judges.

If you'd like more information such as the Rules and Style Guidelines, please check out our website at http://wasabc.org

Any queries or suggestions regarding the competition, including sponsorship, please email [email protected]


----------



## kook (7/8/08)

The website has now been updated to include the entry pack, rules and other details. The updated AABA style guidelines are also available for download there. 

The three main drop-off points will also have printed entry forms available after Saturday.

We have some great prizes lined up this year - time to get those entries ready everyone!


----------



## kook (1/9/08)

Just a quick reminder all - you have one week left to get your entries in!


----------



## sinkas (8/9/08)

I have a 3.5% APA any idea if this would fit into any category?


----------



## kook (13/9/08)

Just wanted to say thanks to all involved today. We received a total of 115 entries, with representation in all categories.

A big thank you to all the stewards for keeping things running, and to the judges for volunteering their time.

The results are being collated and we expect to release an announcement on the competition website either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/9/08)

And I would just like to warn people expectantly waiting for their results that there was a bit of a disaster on the day.........there was no tomato sauce to go with the sausage rolls at lunchtime!

Apart from that Kook did a jolly good job, the stewards put in great service in what turned out to be a slightly dangerous job, and the judges who got through 5 large flights in a day must be really suffering from palate fatigue.

We were too shagged out to have a party on the leftovers so they are in crates on my front verge with a sign asking for donations to West Coast Brewers.

Its 5 am and I am checking, entering, scanning score sheets, should get them sorted today.


----------



## kook (14/9/08)

Thanks to Simon waking up at 5am and entering/checking the final score sheets, the results are now available! As a thank you I suggest you all mail him bottles of tomato sauce :lol: 

http://wasabc.org/index.php?page=results


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/9/08)

Congratulations Asher, Champion Brewer.

Thanks and well done to all involved.


----------



## ausdb (14/9/08)

A Big Big thanks to Kook for pretty much getting this off the ground on his own and also to GL who pretty much had the most stressful job of all the stewards on the day, one of his memorable feats was simultaneously entering judging sheets whilst stopping his laptop from getting drowned by the bottle which had just erupted next to him.


----------



## JasonY (14/9/08)

ausdb said:


> simultaneously entering judging sheets whilst stopping his laptop from getting drowned by the bottle which had just erupted next to him.



Well done all, I can just picture this


----------



## churchy (14/9/08)

I was just looking at the results and in category 5 ,I came third with a stout I brewed from kit and in category 4 ,I came 6th with a portter from kit.I am stoked as it was my first time entered in a comp.I only entered to get an idea what the pros thought.An exellent job to the judges.LOL

Andrew


----------



## Asher (14/9/08)

Vlad... I must return the compliment....
Looking forward to tasting that Strong Scotch Ale :beer: 

NSW...... look out! :lol:


----------



## brendanos (14/9/08)

Thanks Kook, GL, judges, stewards, et al.



Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Congratulations Asher, Champion Brewer.
> 
> Thanks and well done to all involved.



If it's any consolation Ian, I think Brendan really wanted to brew your scotch ale!


----------



## Goat (14/9/08)

Well done everyone (including the organisers) - what a result !

That young Asher bloke could turn out to be an OK brewer one day.


----------



## randyrob (15/9/08)

To the organisers/judges: you guys are like a well oiled machine a very professionally run competition with lightning fast results the standards just get raised higher and higher every year.

Congratulations to all those who placed especially Asher for picking up both BOS/Champion Brewer a well deserved result :icon_cheers: 

Here is my recipe for the 1st Place APA

Rob.


```
Halfluck Hopburst



Recipe Specifics

----------------



Batch Size (L):		  25.00	Wort Size (L):	 25.00

Total Grain (kg):		 6.16

Anticipated OG:		  1.055	Plato:			 13.48

Anticipated EBC:		  17.4

Anticipated IBU:		  58.2

Brewhouse Efficiency:	   70 %

Wort Boil Time:			 75	Minutes





Grain/Extract/Sugar



   %	 Amount	 Name						  Origin		Potential EBC

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 90.9	 5.60 kg.  Kirin Ale Malt					  Australia	  1.038	  7

  4.5	 0.28 kg.  JWM Wheat Malt				Australia	  1.040	  4

  4.5	 0.28 kg.  JWM Crystal 140			   Australia	  1.035	145



Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.





Hops



   Amount	 Name							  Form	Alpha  IBU  Boil Time

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 10.00 g.	 Amarillo						  Pellet   8.20   5.4  30 min.

 10.00 g.	 Cascade						   Pellet   6.30   4.1  30 min.

 10.00 g.	 Centennial						Pellet   9.20   6.0  30 min.

 10.00 g.	 Amarillo						  Pellet   8.20   4.3  25 min.

 10.00 g.	 Cascade						   Pellet   6.30   3.3  25 min.

 10.00 g.	 Centennial						Pellet   9.20   4.8  25 min.

 10.00 g.	 Amarillo						  Pellet   8.20   3.5  20 min.

 10.00 g.	 Cascade						   Pellet   6.30   2.7  20 min.

 10.00 g.	 Centennial						Pellet   9.20   4.0  20 min.

 10.00 g.	 Amarillo						  Pellet   8.20   2.8  15 min.

 10.00 g.	 Cascade						   Pellet   6.30   2.2  15 min.

 10.00 g.	 Centennial						Pellet   9.20   3.2  15 min.

 10.00 g.	 Amarillo						  Pellet   8.20   2.1  10 min.

 10.00 g.	 Cascade						   Pellet   6.30   1.6  10 min.

 10.00 g.	 Centennial						Pellet   9.20   2.4  10 min.

 15.00 g.	 Cascade						   Pellet   6.30   2.0  5 min.

 15.00 g.	 Chinook						   Pellet  12.00   3.9  5 min.

 15.00 g.	 Cascade						   Pellet   6.20   0.0  0 min.

 15.00 g.	 Chinook						   Pellet  12.00   0.0  0 min.





Yeast

-----

US-05
```


----------



## kook (15/9/08)

If anyone is interested I've added some photos from the day to the WCB website in the Gallery section.


----------



## Kai (16/9/08)

Nice work guys and well done to kook and asher for stellar performances on either side of the table. Wish I could have made the judging but was too busy spitting up yellow gobs of nasty bits


----------



## kook (17/9/08)

Awards night has now been announced. Check the website http://wasabc.org for more details.


----------



## ohitsbrad (2/10/08)

Hi guys, is there a thread for AABC 2008?

The closing date for entries is 11 Oct apparently. Does anyone know if there is a drop off point organised or do we send our own separately to Grain and Grape?

Brad


----------



## sinkas (2/10/08)

Dunno 
Nup and Yep


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (2/10/08)

I sent mine of via Aussie Post the other day, after being quoted $83 by a courier.


----------

